# dumb question. door knob



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

im guessing every brand is different.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

take the two screws out and turn the knob?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

On most locks, you can often either remove and reset the extension shaft 90 degrees... or they have some other provision for rotating the connecting setup to get the "standard" and normal position for the button.

Yes, vertical is usually unlocked, and horizontal is locked.

With some cheap locks, you are just stuck with what they sell you.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

Willie T said:


> On most locks, you can often either remove and reset the extension shaft 90 degrees... or they have some other provision for rotating the connecting setup to get the "standard" and normal position for the button.
> 
> Yes, vertical is usually unlocked, and horizontal is locked.
> 
> With some cheap locks, you are just stuck with what they sell you.


it is a brand new atlas door knob. is it a pain to reset anything, it isnt a big deal really but now im curious


----------

